# Utilizacion motor paso a paso para un torno de modelar cerámica



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

HOLA FOREROS!!! necesito ayuda urgente. Realmente se muy poco y nada de electronica y quisiera que alguien me ilumine.
 El tema es  que estoy construyendo un torno para modelar ceramica. Estos tornos precisan mucha fuerza a bajas revoluciones (10 rpm) y no exceden en su uso las 200 rpm. Bien, para tener en cuenta, hay que saber que el motor iria conectado al plato de trabajo mediante una polea de 270 mm de diametro, y el eje del motor (piñon) tendria un diametro de 20mm. Dicho este dato paso a realizar mi pregunta. Es posible para esta aplicacion utilizar un paso a paso? tengo entendido que su torque se mide por ejemplo en kg/cm. Para esta aplicacion es posible utilizar uno de 30 kg/cm?, lo que me permitiria modelar piezas de unos 20kg, sumando a la fuerza que ejerce el ceramista para trabajar. 
A demas, son motores que son fiables durante cuantos años? 
Son muy caros? las plaquetas de control de velocidad son costosas tambien? 
Son motores que resisten jornadas laborales extensas?

Si a alguien se le ocurre que debo optar por un motor trifasico conectado a un variador de frecuencia, ya hice calculos, y es necesario utilizar un reductor mecanico, y probablemente un forzador de ventilacion, todo esto (sin contar el forzador) me costaria unos 10mil pesos argentinos , a demas de significar un peso de unos 17 kilos!! solo de motor y transmision!!. es extremadamente costoso para mi, a demas de pesado. 

 Tambien investigue sobre el uso de motores de corriente continua, parece que funcionan muy bien en esta aplicacion, y hasta tengo quien construya las placas de control (pwm). El grandisimo problema, es que los motores genericos no se consiguen en Argentina, y uno de fabricacion nacional, cuesta alrededor de 720 dolares!! a un cambio redondeado de 16, son mas de 11mil!! solo el motor!!

Por otro lado, vengo probando con una transmision por cono, el tema es que vibra bastante, y es realmente un defecto a la hora de trabajar. Es la opcion mas economica, pero no la mas practica ni por lejos.

Aclaro todo esto para ahorrar en idas y venidas.
Tambien aclaro y repito, que se muy poco de electronica, como asi tambien de fisica. Estoy aprendiendo, es fascinante, pero complicado. Desde ya agradezco y espero pronta ayuda!! SALUDOS!!
PD: Puedo subir un grafico para ser mas explicativo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2017)

¿ Es indispensable que posea velocidad variable ?

Los tornos de alfareros que conozco (Pocos) son de velocidad fija.


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola! gracias por responder. Mira, tradicionalmente eran propulsados a pedal, es decil, traccion a sangre, jaja, todavia se usan, y alli la velocidad dependia mas de la habilidad del alfarero. Hace ya un año que vengo dando vueltas con esto y si, la mayoria de los tornos actuales son de velocidad variable, es una caracteristica que es necesaria para la tarea, inclusive, es un uso alternado constantemente, ya que se termina una pieza, se detiene, y se sigue con otra, o  bien para apreciar lo que se esta haciendo, etc. Es mas, el control de velocidad es con un pedal, por lo que deberia recurrir a un potenciometro para regularla remotamente, ya que se utilizan las dos manos (y todas embarradas) para trabajar la arcilla. Si bien existen con una sola velocidad, son los menos utilizados y hay que hacerse a la maquina, y no al reves.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2017)

Mira de conseguir/adaptar un motor de máquina de coser.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola, coincido con el Sr. Fogonazo. Hasta puedes utilizar un motor a inducción con reducción mecánica de varias poleas. Será mucho más económico que lo que deseas implementar.


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

Los motores de maquina de coser son bastante pequeños para dicha aplicacion. Por otra parte, utilizar varias poleas tampoco lo resolveria, ya remanda mucho espacio, ademas de no ser significativamente mas economico, una polea, la adaptacion a cierto diametro de eje, el eje en si, y los rodamientos, engrosan los numeros, y como decia antes, el peso. Creanme que he agotado todas las opciones mas comunes, por eso he llegado a escribir en un foro. Nuevamente agradezco mucho sus respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2017)




----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

Gracias DOSMETROS, tambien he visto esos y mil videos mas, el tema es que estoy " hilando fino". Explico el problema en ambos videos, en el primero, muy buena mañana del señor, pero al parecer es un torno que no esta centrado, viendo la habilidad del alfarero, no es alguien que es la primera vez que tornea, nadie se lanza con 10kg de arcilla a la primera, y aun asi, se deforma totalmente. Por otra parte, sea ese motor u otro monofasico, al trabajar en pocas vueltas necesita ventilacion, como el ventilador que coloco el señor, y lo remarque al iniciar el tema. En el otro video, se usa un motor de limpiaparabrisas de no mas de 150watts, de corriente continua, es decir, algo asi como una septima parte de la potencia que preciso, estos si bien se pueden conseguir, no tienen la potencia suficiente. Seguramente para hacer piezas pequeñas o decorar, sirva, pero para un trabajo intensivo, no. Nuevamente, muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2017)

Los motores antiguos de lavarropas eran de dos velocidades , la velocidad lenta no necesita mas ventilador que el propio interno del motor. Velocidad fija.

Los mas modernos utilizan un motor universal de carbones que también cuenta con su ventilador integrado y trabajaría a las rpm de lavado , un dimmer y le regulás la velocidad  Además que podés jugar con el tamaño de las poleas.

El plato *debe ser de madera* y no metálico 


Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2017)

Se puede hacer de manera ultra sencilla no hace falta electrónica si no conocimiento de mecánica
Cuando demultiplicas la velocidad de un motor aumentas su fuerza de manera inversa
Un motor standard eléctrico tiene una velocidad  de 1440RPM si vos necesitas 200 RPM máximas tenes apróximadamente una relación de 7:1
En un motor P=M.w donde P= es potencia en wats M=par motor en Nm y w=velocidad angular medida en radianes.
Teniendo las RPM calculamos la velocidad en radianes la aplicamos a la formula y obtenemos el torque o par motor en Nm


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

A carbones te referis a que son de corriente continua? aun usando la polea qe describi al principio, deberia reducirlo a 200 revoluciones, no basta con un dimmer si es CC, necesito la plaqueta, de todas formas, podria averiguar si se consiguen ese tipo de motores, ya que decis uqe los usan en lavarropas. He consultado hasta en lugares en que reparan las maquinas caminadoras, y no entran al pais los respuestos de ese tipo de motores (CC).
Y por si a alguien se le dan ganas de hacerse uno aclaro, el plano NO debe ser de madera, a menos que se trate de un equipo "provisorio" puede ser de acero liviano con aleación antioxidante, o como se hacen la mayoria, aluminio, fundicion de aluminio en mi caso.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 5, 2017)

para mi con un motoreductor de 1/8 HP de 1 en 25 mas un variador de 1/2 es mas que suficiente unos 200Kg.F . Unos $5000 todo nuevo y menos si queres empezar a ratoner por las chatarrerias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2017)

Aluminio se patina


----------



## capitanp (Ene 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aluminio se patina




Por eso le hacen surcos


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Se puede hacer de manera ultra sencilla no hace falta electrónica si no conocimiento de mecánica
> Cuando demultiplicas la velocidad de un motor aumentas su fuerza de manera inversa
> Un motor standard eléctrico tiene una velocidad  de 1440RPM si vos necesitas 200 RPM máximas tenes apróximadamente una relación de 7:1
> En un motor P=M.w donde P= es potencia en wats M=par motor en Nm y w=velocidad angular medida en radianes.
> Teniendo las RPM calculamos la velocidad en radianes la aplicamos a la formula y obtenemos el torque o par motor en Nm



Disculpame, no entendi bien, supongo que por las 1440RPM te referis a un motor monofasico o trifasico, y si entiendo que la reduccion seria a 7 veces para unas 200rpm. Pero no entiendo para que me serviria ese calculo, se que es necesario un motor de al menos 1/2 HP, aun usando la polea. Y supongo que el torque, me lo determina la misma carga que quisiera trabajar (30kg de ceramica) ya que el piñon de salida del eje es de 20mm de diametro, es decir, 1cm de radio, entonces, 30 kg/cm o 300 N/cm.....puedo estar sumamente equivocado, solo son deducciones de explicaciones que voy leyendo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2017)

para sacar el par de un motor de xhp lo multiplicas por la reducción y te el torque en el plato
Con las poleas que vas a utilizar vas a tener una reducción de 13.5 con lo que lograras unas 100RPM y 13.5veces más torque


----------



## capitanp (Ene 5, 2017)

Rectifico: con 1:10 alcanza y tiene mas torque


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> para mi con un motoreductor de 1/8 HP de 1 en 25 mas un variador de 1/2 es mas que suficiente unos 200Kg.F . Unos $5000 todo nuevo y menos si queres empezar a ratoner por las chatarrerias



Claro, eso lo resolveria casi todo, pero el motor, variador y reductor, precios consultados hoy mismo, son al menos $9000, y como explique al principio, un motor de 1/2 hp pesa 12kg, y un reductor de ese tamaño, unos 4kg mas al menos.



Pregunto!! hasta ahora nadie me hablo de motores paso a paso!! jajaja es muy descabellado utilizarlo en eso? por lo que vi, son muchisimos mas pequeños, un poco mas livianos, y mientras menos vueltas, mas torque!


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola 





EMASAN dijo:


> Los motores de maquina de coser son bastante pequeños para dicha aplicacion. Por otra parte, utilizar varias poleas tampoco lo resolveria, ya remanda mucho espacio, ademas de no ser significativamente mas economico, una polea, la adaptacion a cierto diametro de eje, el eje en si, y los rodamientos, engrosan los numeros, y como decia antes, el peso. Creanme que he agotado todas las opciones mas comunes, por eso he llegado a escribir en un foro. Nuevamente agradezco mucho sus respuestas.


 bueno ., si un motor de maquina de coser .,no te sirve​ Ya que si un NEMA23 (que casi tiene el mismo torque) ., aun poniendole reductora ., tampoco alcanzaria​ Ya tendriamos que irnos ., aun motor mas grande (con reductora por supuesto) ., y ni que habar del driver y el control​ Aun si lo fabricaras tu ., te saldria los materiales cerca de 15.000 $ argentinos ., asi que yo creo que pensaria lo del lavaropas .,  ( se encuentran respuestos tirados por todas partes​


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> para sacar el par de un motor de xhp lo multiplicas por la reducción y te el torque en el plato
> Con las poleas que vas a utilizar vas a tener una reducción de 13.5 con lo que lograras unas 100RPM y 13.5veces más torque



Y como dirias que llegue a las 10 rpm en el plato? si es solo con el variador, el motor deberia bajar a unas 200rpm, y ahi es donde pierde su torque y su ventilacion...creo





locodelafonola dijo:


> Hola  bueno ., si un motor de maquina de coser .,no te sirve​ Ya que si un NEMA23 (que casi tiene el mismo torque) ., aun poniendole reductora ., tampoco alcanzaria​ Ya tendriamos que irnos ., aun motor mas grande (con reductora por supuesto) ., y ni que habar del driver y el control​ Aun si lo fabricaras tu ., te saldria los materiales cerca de 15.000 $ argentinos ., asi que yo creo que pensaria lo del lavaropas .,  ( se encuentran respuestos tirados por todas partes​



pregunto! este precio es una total farsa? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-618104999-motor-paso-a-paso-nema-23-muy-alto-torque-cnc-3d-25-kgcm-_JM_
 A demas, para que una reductora si los paso a paso trabajan con mayor torque a bajas revoluciones?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 5, 2017)

un motor trifasico con variador a 200RPM no pierde torque


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

Seguro? sin reductor mecanico? seria un total exito!, mañana voy a consultar en la fabrica. gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## capitanp (Ene 5, 2017)

EMASAN dijo:


> Y como dirias que llegue a las 10 rpm en el plato? si es solo con el variador, el motor deberia bajar a unas 200rpm, y ahi es donde pierde su torque y su ventilacion...creo
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Voltaje 4,2V
Amperaje 3A

y te seguis preguntando porque descartamos de plano el uso de un PaP


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Voltaje 4,2V
> Amperaje 3A
> 
> y te seguis preguntando porque descartamos de plano el uso de un PaP




JAJAJA, lo siento!!! realmente no se nada de esas unidades, deduzco por los numeros que no tienen fuerza.  Tenes idea que seria equivalente a una potencia de 1/2 hp en un PaP? Se que usan diferentes medidas...pero como para establecer una referencia





capitanp dijo:


> un motor trifasico con variador a 200RPM no pierde torque



Vuelvo a preguntar, para que no se pase, SIN MOTOREDUCTOR?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola





EMASAN dijo:


> Y como dirias que llegue a las 10 rpm en el plato? si es solo con el variador, el motor deberia bajar a unas 200rpm, y ahi es donde pierde su torque y su ventilacion...creo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Se supone que no sea trasmicion directa ., pero no mueve 25kg ni de chiste ., yo tengo uno si queres te muestro la foto​ La reductora es para que tenga fuerza ., ¿¿¿¿ cuanto pesa el plato y cuanto es la carga que trabaja (arcilla) ., eso no esta especificado en tus datos​


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

a que motor te referis? al paso a paso? 
y, deberia mover por lo menos entre 30 y 40kg. todo el sistema de giro (polea, eje y plato, pesa unos 5 kg, una cantidad importante de ceramica, son 15 o 20 kg, y la fuerza uqe ejerce el trabajador, unos 10kg mas.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 5, 2017)




----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/896/884/083.gif



y como deberia interpretar eso?
tenes idea de que paso a paso necesitaria?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 5, 2017)

Si uno gigante que junto al controlador saldria miles de dolares


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2017)

Te comento algo un motor monofásico es más caro que uno trifásico a la misma potencia.
Existen variadores que conectados en forma monofásica tienen salida trifásica, aca en la argentina una de las marcas que los tiene es weg y son de los más baratos y estas muy lejos de esa cifra que mencionaste
Por un lado me podes decir cual es el máximo peso que tenes que hacer girar?
De esa forma hacemos los calculos pertinente y vemos que motor exacto es el que necesitas porque tal vez con un motor DC de 12V o 24V lo podes hacer y es mucho más sencillo, fijate que el motor de  un burro mueve todo un motor, o los motores de autos y motos electricos para niños mueven sin dificultad varios kilos.
Por eso empecemos por el principio, máximo peso a ser cargado en el plato.
Máximo diámetro del plato
Este estara montado sobre bujes o rodamientos?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola 





EMASAN dijo:


> a que motor te referis? al paso a paso?
> y, deberia mover por lo menos entre 30 y 40kg. todo el sistema de giro (polea, eje y plato, pesa unos 5 kg, una cantidad importante de ceramica, son 15 o 20 kg, y la fuerza uqe ejerce el trabajador, unos 10kg mas.


 Me refiero al motor paso a paso ., tengo uno exactamente igual al de la publicacion ., con el driver ., (sin la fuente claro) ., 5v 10A​ Y siendo de trasmicion directa ., (sin reductora) estamos hablando de casi 1HP y 1/2 ., para que arranque con ese peso ( tal vez menos ., peroooooo ., mmmmmmm)​


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 5, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Te comento algo un motor monofásico es más caro que uno trifásico a la misma potencia.
> Existen variadores que conectados en forma monofásica tienen salida trifásica, aca en la argentina una de las marcas que los tiene es weg y son de los más baratos y estas muy lejos de esa cifra que mencionaste
> Por un lado me podes decir cual es el máximo peso que tenes que hacer girar?
> De esa forma hacemos los calculos pertinente y vemos que motor exacto es el que necesitas porque tal vez con un motor DC de 12V o 24V lo podes hacer y es mucho más sencillo, fijate que el motor de  un burro mueve todo un motor, o los motores de autos y motos electricos para niños mueven sin dificultad varios kilos.
> ...



El plato es de 30 cm...casi lo mismo que la polea, y va montado sobre rodamientos. Debe hacer girar entre 30 y 40 kilos. Co.l decía antes...conseguir los motores de dc es complicado, y un motor de un burro no esta hecho para trabajo prolongado, a demás de ser en ambos casos, costosos. Y el variador...como dije, edta en ese precio...mas de 3000, lo consulte hoy...va...ayer, en pedro paglia. El motor trofasico de 1 hp en casi 3000 pesos. De todas formas, si con solo esos dos componentes, se pudiera conservar el torque elevado a 200rpm. No me parece tan caro, y solo tendría el peso del motor.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2017)

Recordar que 1Hp=750W
también podrias intentar un variador mecánico, utilizando los elementos del variador de un scooter


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2017)

EMASAN dijo:


> _*Los motores de maquina de coser son bastante pequeños para dicha aplicacion.*_ Por otra parte, utilizar varias poleas tampoco lo resolveria, ya remanda mucho espacio, ademas de no ser significativamente mas economico, una polea, la adaptacion a cierto diametro de eje, el eje en si, y los rodamientos, engrosan los numeros, y como decia antes, el peso. Creanme que he agotado todas las opciones mas comunes, por eso he llegado a escribir en un foro. Nuevamente agradezco mucho sus respuestas.



http://www.maquitex.com/motores/


----------



## EMASAN (Ene 6, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://www.maquitex.com/motores/



Eso es españa? jaja, si esos si servirian. Vere si se consiguen por aca...gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2017)

Esos motores no de esa marca se consiguen aca pero son carísimos, yo atiendo máquinas que llevan esos motores


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2017)

EMASAN dijo:


> Eso es españa? jaja, si esos si servirian. Vere si se consiguen por aca...gracias



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-614476338-motor-para-maquina-de-coser-industrial-_JM_


----------



## savad (Mar 13, 2017)

¿Porque se complica la existencia?. Porque no investigamos otras soluciones ...la más facil. un motor normal de dc de 30 V @ 5 Amps @ 10000rpm. Con un engrane. Este último acoplado a un gran engrane de diametro igual a la periferia del plato de tu torno (podrias tener una ventaja mecánica de hasta de 50 @ 1, para una velocidad máxima de 200 rpm claro puedes ajustar dependiendo del diseño del engranaje. Estos los haria primero de madera dura para experimentar (bastante software para su cálculo y dibujo para su corte con una sierra caladora de mano, en la web). El control de la velocidad del motor ...un simple dimer (scr controlado por lo quieras, lo puedes hacer por menos de 5 us + el costo del motor).

Usaria algo como estos

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-Spindle...?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150W-Brushe...089318?hash=item2ee7997466:g:jE4AAOSwzchXRUap


----------



## marojo (Abr 16, 2017)

Me parece que el PAP no le conviene,  propongo un motor de ventilador de techo,  tipo industrial,  bajas rpm y velocidad variable mas torque agrega capacitores , esta invertido su diseño y solo falta adicionar el plato alfarero donde las aspas. 
Otra opcion mas cara un brushless mismo torque a cualquier rpm,  puede ser uno de esos de bicis electricas que venden en kit en el pais oriental pero sin las baterias de litio,  compra motor regulador de velocidad y le tendria q poner una fuente de 36 o 48v de CC,  yo tengo uno de 24v y va de 80 a 1500 rpm sin perder fuerza en una maquina de tallar piedras preciosas,  facetadora se llama,  saludos,  Mario


----------

